# A few pics before surgery ...



## Rips335iCoupe (Aug 1, 2007)

Getting the aero lip, painted reflectors and Hartge trunk spoiler put on real soon, so I took a few before pictures in the great AZ sunshine. Also, I'm trying to practice with my new Nikon D300 .... am I getting any better??


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Rips335iCoupe said:


> Getting the aero lip, painted reflectors and Hartge trunk spoiler put on real soon, so I took a few before pictures in the great AZ sunshine. Also, I'm trying to practice with my new Nikon D300 .... am I getting any better??


Yea, I can tell it's a car, j/k. What's annoying is the pictures are too large for my monitor. As the result I have to scroll to see the entire pictures, not something that is enjoyable to do when viewing pictures.


----------



## Rips335iCoupe (Aug 1, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> Yea, I can tell it's a car, j/k. What's annoying is the pictures are too large for my monitor. As the result I have to scroll to see the entire pictures, not something that is enjoyable to do when viewing pictures.


:rofl: You need to update that monitor .... :thumbup:


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Yea, I can tell it's a car, j/k. What's annoying is the pictures are too large for my monitor. As the result I have to scroll to see the entire pictures, not something that is enjoyable to do when viewing pictures.


+1


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

No scrolling here - I am using Firefox and my laptop screen is 1400x1050. Pics show 1300 wide hence no scrolling for me


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> Yea, I can tell it's a car, j/k. What's annoying is the pictures are too large for my monitor. As the result I have to scroll to see the entire pictures, not something that is enjoyable to do when viewing pictures.


The 'Bimmerpost' verbage also detracts from otherwise pleasurable-to-view images...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I usually size images I post on the forums to 1024px on their largest dimension - it's large enough for people to get the idea, and small enough for those with modest equipment.

As far as photo techniques, I try to take beauty shots in the morning or the early evening when the light is softer and more dramatic. Midday lighting is harsh. I also generally try to position myself to have the car fill the frame, although I make exceptions to that if I am lucky enough to have a dramatic backdrop for the car. Finally, the images don't seem all that sharp. That could either be the lens, a shooting technique issue, or something missing from your post processing regimen. You've removed the EXIF information from your files, so I'm kind of in the dark about how you arrived at these shots. What lens are you using?

Sharp looking car though, and I'll agree with my friend Jon about that unfortunate logo in the corner ;-)


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Like cliff stated, shooting in the morning or late afternoon is a great time to shoot. Also, you may want to stay away from taking photos into the sun which I noticed in the last two shots especially. Good angles though.

Here is a shot I took in the morning approx 9am:


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Like cliff stated, shooting in the morning or late afternoon is a great time to shoot. Also, you may want to stay away from taking photos into the sun which I noticed in the last two shots especially. Good angles though.


Agreed... after seeing the first few shots, I thought it would be nice to see the car, and not just a silhouet of it. Always try and keep the light source infront of your target (behind the camera).


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Cliff said:


> I usually size images I post on the forums to 1024px on their largest dimension - it's large enough for people to get the idea, and *small enough for those with modest equipment.*
> As far as photo techniques, I try to take beauty shots in the morning or the early evening when the light is softer and more dramatic. Midday lighting is harsh. I also generally try to position myself to have the car fill the frame, although I make exceptions to that if I am lucky enough to have a dramatic backdrop for the car. Finally, the images don't seem all that sharp. That could either be the lens, a shooting technique issue, or something missing from your post processing regimen. You've removed the EXIF information from your files, so I'm kind of in the dark about how you arrived at these shots. What lens are you using?
> 
> Sharp looking car though, and I'll agree with my friend Jon about that unfortunate logo in the corner ;-)


some people are using expensive notebooks. the size of the screen has nothing to do with modest equipment. if you want people to enjoy your work, then you have to accomodate them. I do go out of my way to make sure the picture fits in a "modest size" monitor without having to scroll left and right.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> some people are using expensive notebooks. the size of the screen has nothing to do with modest equipment. if you want people to enjoy your work, then you have to accomodate them. I do go out of my way to make sure the picture fits in a "modest size" monitor without having to scroll left and right.


My use of the term modest applies only to resolution specs and not price. There are a lot of users out there with less than 1300 pixels of horizontal resolution (to include my thin and light laptop and the monitor I use at work), and scrolling to see the whole photo is a PITA. I figure 1024px is pretty safe.


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

nice car.... try another round early or late afternoon; you'll see a huge difference.

no problems viewing with firefox on my Mac.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Picture #1 can definitely use a good cropping. Too much sky, too little car.

As for shooting technique, use the Vivid profile at a minimum. I even customize a Vivid-sharp where I bump up sharpness, contrast and saturation.
Definitely avoid mid-day shooting. Too harsh.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Boile said:


> Picture #1 can definitely use a good cropping. Too much sky, too little car.
> 
> As for shooting technique, use the Vivid profile at a minimum. I even customize a Vivid-sharp where I bump up sharpness, contrast and saturation.
> Definitely avoid mid-day shooting. Too harsh.


Can't you tell he was looking for the UFO, and the car got in the way. I'm tired of seeing all those highlighted photos. Not impressed at all.


----------



## Big_Carp (Apr 18, 2008)

sweet car and beautiful pictures.


----------

